# SOOW Cord in Sch 40



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I think you may have issues with 400.8


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

if you can get an engineers approval.....
i see it often with lift stations, pool lights, etc.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

What about using tray cable?

-John


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

Code issues I believe. Also, SO cable would be tough to pull in PVC.


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

DON'T do it thast way.

Forget the fine print of the code .... SO cable degrades pretty fast when buried- especially when in an alkaline soil, as sand will be.

If you insist on doing it, use a way oversize pipe, as the SO will swell and glue itself to the inside of the pipe if it can.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Bbsound said:


> if you can get an engineers approval.....
> i see it often with lift stations, pool lights, etc.


engineers cannot override the 400.8.




> 400.8 Uses Not Permitted. Unless specifically permitted
> in 400.7, flexible cords and cables shall not be used for the
> following:
> 
> ...



But yes I see it with lift stations, a violation

With pool lights it is specifically allowed.


----------

